# TV/DVD "No Sync"



## Kimbytns (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey all, I know this is generally for computers, but I thought someone might be able to help me anyway.
I have a Tedelex Tv/Dvd player, model TE19B02. 
I was watching a DVD and pressed "Disc Menu" to select the next episode. The screen went blank, and came up with "DVD NO SYNC". Now it will not work, the DVD will not play or eject. The instruction manual has no suggestions.
Can anyone help? Please? I really don't mind if the tv is broken, I just want the disc back!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try uplugging it for a half an hour to let it reset,then
power it up and try again.


----------

